# how to deploy java app??



## Quad Core (Jan 14, 2010)

hi 2 al,

recently developed a java app (j2se), i need to convert it in2 a .exe

hw 2 do??


----------



## Rock Star (Jan 23, 2010)

well i hve recently started learning java.. and as per my knowledge(which is very limited at this moment) java apps are deployed to .jar extension and not .exe..would love to hear a bit more on this from the experts here...


----------



## Quad Core (Jan 31, 2010)

is der any possiblity to convert it in2 a .exe???

no geeks in java here huh????


----------



## bharat_r (Feb 1, 2010)

maybe u could try this: *jsmooth.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Quad Core (Feb 1, 2010)

i'll give it a try


----------



## lucifer_is_back (Feb 2, 2010)

Quad Core said:


> i'll give it a try


there will be size increase though


----------



## Quad Core (Feb 2, 2010)

tat's not a pbm dude.


----------

